# what can you tell me about this pedigree?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=157850


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lot's of unknowns looks like a dead end pedigree .. I see one Castillo Dog back in the 4th generation. Joyce and Patterson are the most common names throughout (may be personal/ kennel names) which I am not familiar with either. I say the pedigree is pretty loose a bunch of names thrown together. Unless someone else here is familiar with those names and dogs I wouldn't touch anything from that no working titles nada except for the one dog back in the 4th generation nothing recent .... JMO


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Lot's of unknowns looks like a dead end pedigree .. I see one Castillo Dog back in the 4th generation. Joyce and Patterson are the most common names throughout (may be personal/ kennel names) which I am not familiar with either. I say the pedigree is pretty loose a bunch of names thrown together. Unless someone else here is familiar with those names and dogs I wouldn't touch anything from that no working titles nada except for the one dog back in the 4th generation nothing recent .... JMO


couldnt agree more!! i mean u cant judge a dog by papers anyway but its alot of unknowns and the cold part about it is the dog is bred pretty tight into that. so imo id wouldnt use it in my program but that doesnt mean you shouldnt.. work the dog and see how he does. if it meats or surpasses ur stanterds then you came out on top. but over all the only hope i see is if u cross it to sumthing wicked AFTER AND IF it meets or surpasses ur standards. might be sumthing worth while in the future :thumbsup:
good luck


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

here is another Joyce dog Named Mugs
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [66820] :: JOYCE'S MUGS

that dog is related to Bogart (half I guess?).
From Joyce's Irish Jade's side. if you look at Jade that is pretty much what Bogart is. Guess I paid $0 for a dead end dog. :rain: I'm out nothing  but gained a best friend! :woof:
now what sparked my interest was I went wandering around and seen alot of Joyce and Patterson dogs furture along and I never heard of Solid Rock kennels or those names (then again there are alot of names I never heard of either so not like it is a big deal, I tend to wander into pedigrees and explore and I so happened to go further into Bogart's and hit crap I guess?) so I asked about the line.
pretty much Jade is up close in his pedigree. the 7 gen of his brother JoJo was like a huge map LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a solid rock kennels on Myspace maybe you could get a hold of them and see if they know anything about these dogs

Solid Rock Kennels on Myspace


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you sadie I will have to log in and message them. not sure if that is Mike Joyce but I will see if they are and find out the lines


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

those are some tightly bred dogs there. perhaps there is some working being done on the sly with those dogs that they dont want to advertise. if not, i see no reason to breed them, let alone breed them as tightly as they did.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Inbred junk I still say it's a loose pedigree I have never heard of any of those dogs and it's hard to say where they stem from because there is so much missing info. The only dog that has any working titles is that one back in the 4th generation (castillo dog)

Regardless I am sure he is a good pet and that's all that matters Bogart is a cutie pie!


----------

